# Da new website



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so iv been working on a new website design after our rebrand, i pretty happy with it so far, expect for the slider images... it needs attention..

let us know what you think 
www.surepaint.com.au


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice Glenn.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, the slider needs work!
The look is nice and clean. There is a lot of scrolling down to do to see things like testimonials and photos. The "discover who we are" button just goes back to home page.
The navigation could be improved, looking at it as a customer, I don't know where to go. There is a lot of good content in the news section that should be linked to those little mini articles on the front.
There are some other navigation issues, but overall, I think you are on the right track, nice job!
You have some incredible photos on the gallery, yet in the slider, you have some construction and before pictures that don't look so hot.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with RCP. Nice overall design. Put your beautiful "after pics" on the slider. Then maybe move the before pics to a before-after gallery, or eliminate them completely.


----------



## malone (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks really nice but I have to recommend shrinking the space dedicated to the slider. That way you can still show off all your work but ensure that customers see your service options without having to scroll too far down. Redesign around the idea that you're looking for what you need really quickly.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a nice design overall. Seems to be way to much going on tho. Also, I noticed one huge piece of information missing at the top of the page. When it comes to advertisement, there are 3 things you have to make clear within 3 sec. 1. Your business name. 2. What your business does. and 3. How can I contact you (your phone umber)! =)


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

yeh the biggest problem atm is the slider, adding another section linking the blog posts to the main page will up on page seo content - Great idea RCP!. Because the slider is a layer slider i was gunna have timed layers that appear for each picture 

heres a preview of what the slider can do here http://kreaturamedia.com/layerslider-responsive-wordpress-slider-plugin/

with the images i wanted to have things like the image iv uploaded here but have the arrows and text describing stuff appear much like the layer slider allows. which captures the customer attention like a commercial.

the plan for this site was to be a shop front, not so much a lead gen site. we are planning on designing a typical lead gen site with an offer to capture emails etc but wanted this soley to display a professional presence when my canvassers hit the streets. 

thanks a lot for you feedback guys means a lot to get different perspectives as every bit helps


----------

